# Pelagic Magic east of double nipple



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow...the blue water is virtually dissappearing. Went southeast out of perdido pass saturday morning and ended up southeast of the dbl nipple in blue green water. No weedlines but a few flyers and a school of porpoises. Set out lines and trolled NE towards the spur. Had a mystery hit on the long line and it peeled about a hundred yards before pulling the hooks...pretty disappointing...probably was a big tuna. No other knockdowns for an hour so we picked up and ran towards the spur to set out sword baits....changed plans when we ran into a weedline with lots of current about 20 mi sw of the spur. Trolled the last 10 min of light then decided to stay the night at the rip so we could fish it the next morning. Drifted 8 miles north and ran back 2 miles south to find the rip scattered and split into about 6 or 7 smaller lines. Trolled around the mine field all morning with a couple small hits and 1 small mahi. Picked up the spinning rods and bounced from patty to patty and picked up a couple small mahi...very suprised at the lack of chicken dolphin and lack of hardtails around the grass. Water was never blue....blue/green at best. Found several logs on the way in and picked up 4 triple tail. Hit a couple spots on the way in and picked up a few ajs. Tons of trash, logs, buckets, barrels, a channel marker intact with piling and angle iron, and a couple long liner buoys were floating around. Be extremely careful if you are planning on running offshore at night...i've never seen so much debris in the water. It was a pretty disappointing trip and prob one of the worst in a while. Total count was 5 dolphin, 4 red snapper, 1 mangrove, 2 scamp, 5 ajs, 1 blackfin tuna, 4 tripletail, 4 triggers.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

yea i agree. we went out yesterday to the nipple and past.. trolled for atleast 6hrs. caught 1 shark(of all things) on the long line. saw some sporatic weeds and some scattered junk. few fliers but not many. never caught any chickens or even had another knock down.. not a productive day on the water but pretty to say the least


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Geez, not the kind of report I like to read! Was thinking about this weekend, but hard to get excited with the blue water pulled back out. I run a lot at night and am always worried about crap on the surface you cant see, I rationalize it by saying that I cant see most of it in the daytime either unless it is slick calm. I will be anxiously looking at Hilton's and Terrafin hoping for a new eddy of blue water to push back in.

MScontender


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

For the last two weeks we have hunted for any type of blue water. Or just any kind of water that would hold fish. I sure am glad for bottom fishing some time. But again next week we will be out there looking for the girl in the blue dress. You don't know unless you go. See you offshore. Thanks for the post. Gene


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey still sounds like fun to me.


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

I hate to say it, but this happens every summer along about this time (sometimes it holds off until the first or second week in July). Usually doesn't come back until sometime inthe fall.

What we need is a tropical storm to sweep in and make landfall to our west. Sometimes this breaks the summer pattern and pushes the blue water back to where we can get to it. See, storms are not _*ALL*_ bad!


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Mohican - thanks for the water report. I've been studying Hilton's and others and I can't make out any good current rips or temp changes. It just seems like everything West of the Spur has been covered in green water for the past month with a few rare exceptions. This west wind is not letting anything set up. Lets hope blue water will move in soon. The only change I've noticed recently is a current pushing east toward the Squigles. Perhaps that will lead to rips/bait/then fish. 

Matt


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

We also left saturday morning trolled around the squiggle and to the spur, Pulled off one wahoo at the boat and that was the only bite. Set out the Sword baits and no bites. Found the shrimp boat in the morning but only skip jacks to catch. trolled towards the house never to get a bite. Nasty water no grass equals no FISH.


----------

